# fresh application instead appeal



## goguri (May 7, 2018)

Hi all,

My TRC (Dependent to CSV) application has been rejected today, do i eligible to make fresh application instead of appeal after the time period (10 working days )mentioned in the rejection letter?

please guide me with this,thanks in advance.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

For what reason was it rejected?


----------



## goguri (May 7, 2018)

Rejected reason:my company is not part of the eighteen strategic integrated projects


----------



## goguri (May 7, 2018)

my company is not part of the eighteen strategic integrated projects.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

goguri said:


> my company is not part of the eighteen strategic integrated projects.


I am sorry I havent come across this absurd rejection reason before. Maybe others who may know more about this can help.


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

goguri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My TRC (Dependent to CSV) application has been rejected today, do i eligible to make fresh application instead of appeal after the time period (10 working days )mentioned in the rejection letter?
> 
> please guide me with this,thanks in advance.


don't go for appeal, my husband's company did the same and we received appeal status after 24 months. It's not worth waiting for 2 yrs IMHO


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

krans said:


> don't go for appeal, my husband's company did the same and we received appeal status after 24 months. It's not worth waiting for 2 yrs IMHO


sorry. typo 48 months it is


----------



## goguri (May 7, 2018)

thanks, but we are eligible to make fresh application ?right?


----------



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

goguri said:


> thanks, but we are eligible to make fresh application ?right?


 I don't think they will approve it again with same documents. please get some clarification about reason behind the rejection.


----------



## amahlezulu (Apr 6, 2018)

goguri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My TRC (Dependent to CSV) application has been rejected today, do i eligible to make fresh application instead of appeal after the time period (10 working days )mentioned in the rejection letter?
> 
> please guide me with this,thanks in advance.



If I may ask what is TRC(Dependent to CSV) or you meant TRV?


----------



## goguri (May 7, 2018)

change of conditions in existing visa.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

I would advise against appeal. Please submit a fresh application instead.
Again, its a pain to get some clarity as to what was missing in first place.


----------



## goguri (May 7, 2018)

thanks , does anyone know the process for dependent visa renewal for child?
please advise ,thanks


----------

